# Frozen...why two versions of Let It Go?



## luv2sleep

Saw the movie. Loved it. Loved Idina's version of the song. I bought the album. Demi Lovato also has a version but it just can't compare to Idina's version.  Not even close. So why are there two versions? I'm not that familiar with the how and why things are done in the music industry but I figure there's a reason.


----------



## Kewz1

luv2sleep said:


> Saw the movie. Loved it. Loved Idina's version of the song. I bought the album. Demi Lovato also has a version but it just can't compare to Idina's version.  Not even close. So why are there two versions? I'm not that familiar with the how and why things are done in the music industry but I figure there's a reason.



I have no answer but I thought the same thing.

Glad I'm not the only one!

Kristen


----------



## Iowajes

I think Disney has done this with a few other movies too- the one that comes to mind is Christina Aguilara's release of Mulan's Reflection.  Lea Salonga sang it in the film, of course.  They do it so they can get the song onto the pop charts with a known name, I guess.  


To me, Idina Menzel is already a big name though, so having Demi Lovato cover it is a bit strange, but I guess to the demographic they are aiming for, Demi is a big deal.


----------



## ericinva

Well, I am a 40 something male, not the demographic that Demi Lovato is aimed at, but I vastly prefer her version. The Menzel version is way too fast, and her voice tones sound a bit nasally on the track.  My 13 year old boy and 10 year old girl agree.


----------



## BrokeMack

When Michael Bolton and Elton John did it, it was Oscar baiting. I don't think that's the case here though. Probably like Iowajes said, appealing to a key demo. Same reason all the POTC soundtracks had stupid techno remixes.


----------



## supernova

Iowajes said:


> To me, Idina Menzel is already a big name though, so having Demi Lovato cover it is a bit strange, but I guess to the demographic they are aiming for, Demi is a big deal.



To you, yes.  To a child who listens to Demi Lovato, they won't have a clue who Idina Menzel is.


----------



## mvk

I believe they did it with A Whole New World from Alladin too.


----------



## supernova

mvk said:


> I believe they did it with A Whole New World from Alladin too.



And a few of the Lion King songs.  They rarely release the movie-versions from animated features for radio airplay.  No one is going to buy a Nathan Lane/Ernie Sabella song, but have Elton John do it and radio will pick it up.


----------



## Sphinx610

mvk said:


> I believe they did it with A Whole New World from Alladin too.



Yeah I think it was pebo Bryson who sang thT one. I think they are both good but the pop version is more for the radio. They have to do things certain ways to make songs fit into the movies but if they redo it as a pop song, they can take more liberties with the background music, the tempo, etc. plus as some people have mentioned they can market it as a pop song by a pop artist. Agree supernova, unless kids are familiar with her Broadway career or have watched past seasons of Glee where she played Rachel's mom, they will have no clue who Menzel is; but they certainly know who Demi Lovato is.


----------



## lynypixie

The same reasons they did can you feel the love tonight, beauty and the best, reflection ect...

I loved Demi's version at first, but the movie version grew on me. I like the music in the movie version better.


----------



## Godot

This goes back all the way to Beauty and the Beast. It's a trend I like. One of the reasons I was disappointed with Tangled is that there was no cover of one of its songs during the credits.


----------



## luv2sleep

Still don't see the need for covers personally.  I don't have to hear music from popular artists though. Maybe that's why.


----------



## sookie

I like both versions of the song. However - even in the car, when I hear the Idina version - I hear IDINA and can't really even visualize the character. 

I like the Demi version. Both are good.


----------



## ara

I think it was because Demi Lovato's version was a single and Idina's was not.


----------



## Viva Las Disney

supernova said:


> To you, yes.  To a child who listens to Demi Lovato, they won't have a clue who Idina Menzel is.



Does the fact I've heard of Idina Menzel and have no clue who Demi Lovato is mean I'm officially old?


----------



## luv2sleep

Viva Las Disney said:


> Does the fact I've heard of Idina Menzel and have no clue who Demi Lovato is mean I'm officially old?



Then I'm old too. Lol. I knew she sang but that's it. Idina's version is the movie. I had not heard the other version before seeing it downloaded onto my iPad. I had not heard any of the songs until I saw the movie. I also don't need my song to be sung by people I've heard of in order to enjoy them. Never been that way. Music stands on it's own.  Which is why I don't understand the need for cover songs.


----------



## AndyLL

Not sure if it's been posted yet but Disney release the full clip of the scene and song from the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk#t=0


----------



## PacoDF

Godot said:


> This goes back all the way to Beauty and the Beast. It's a trend I like. One of the reasons I was disappointed with Tangled is that there was no cover of one of its songs during the credits.




Actually the song of the Tangled credits is pretty good


----------



## disney75

In France, we still have two versions of Let It Go that it named "Libérée, Délivrée".


----------



## disneylovin24

luv2sleep said:


> Saw the movie. Loved it. Loved Idina's version of the song. I bought the album. Demi Lovato also has a version but it just can't compare to Idina's version.  Not even close. So why are there two versions? I'm not that familiar with the how and why things are done in the music industry but I figure there's a reason.



Just wanna say that I am not a fan of Demi's version at all. Idina's is just so good you can't compare anything to it.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

disneylovin24 said:
			
		

> Just wanna say that I am not a fan of Demi's version at all. Idina's is just so good you can't compare anything to it.



Interesting. I wonder how much depends on which you heard first.

I was anticipating Frozen and heard Demi's first. Loved it. Then saw the movie. Loved that one too but like Demi's better. Have both now. I am not sure why, but Demi's sounds better than Idina's to me. More polished or fine? Prettier? Don't know, and I am not saying the other is bad by any means! I just like Demi's more.

Interesting to note that the words are different. Was Demi's lyrics the original and it was changed to fit the movie or vise versa?

One reason for the cover is Demi Lavato has a relationship with Disney and a fan base from her Disney shows. Those Disney fans probably don't know Idina.


----------



## Son of Gadsden

I think it's been done that way in a lot of Disney movies. Tracks covered by other artists that weren't "in" the movie but in the credits. Beauty and the Beast was another. Lot's of Disney tracks have been covered and featured by Disney. I don't see this one as any different.

I will say that I just figured out the other day that there were two versions. I thought Elsa was voiced by Demi Lovato and Let It Go was her song. My wife thought the same thing. We were pretty shocked when we found out. Then again, I didn't know who Demi Lovato was before Frozen, so it's not like I knew her voice.


----------



## surferdave

The pop star version is what fits in with all the music being played on pop radio stations, including Radio Disney, which we often listen to when DD9 is in the car. She likes hearing it but it sounds like karaoke night at the local dive to me (compared to Idina Menzel). If I had heard it first I wouldn't have distinguished it from all the other Katy Perry and Miley Cyrus songs type songs they play; that said I would be happy to listen to Menzel's movie version all day.


----------



## delyrium

surferdave said:


> The pop star version is what fits in with all the music being played on pop radio stations, including Radio Disney, which we often listen to when DD9 is in the car. She likes hearing it but it sounds like karaoke night at the local dive to me (compared to Idina Menzel). If I had heard it first I wouldn't have distinguished it from all the other Katy Perry and Miley Cyrus songs type songs they play; that said I would be happy to listen to Menzel's movie version all day.



I feel the same, though I do like the little lyrical flourishes that were added in on the pop version. I don't think kids will be thinking of the movie rendition as the "Idina Menzel version", in any case. It's the Elsa version.


----------



## Serin76

For me personally, Idina's version is the best, but then both my mate and I are fans of her performance in 'Wicked' on Broadway.  In fact, neither one of us knowing who was cast in the movie going into it, as soon as she belted out that song in the movie, my mate pegged her voice instantly and insisted on waiting for the cast credits at the end to make sure.

Meanwhile I was sitting next to him during the song thinking "Gee, why does this remind me of 'Defying Gravity'?  I thought it was so cool seeing she was Elsa's voice actress.


----------



## gunka

The Demi version that was played "Live" at the Disneyland Christmas Parade was pretty cool...


----------



## dawnhaze

The Demi version is supposed to be a pop single style version of the song, similar to what Christina Aguilera did with Reflection from Mulan, although I don't know if that was released on that film's soundtrack. 

Somewhat unrelated: Idina released an adapted pop single of Defying Gravity from Wicked that I absolutely adore, too.


----------



## AndyLL

dawnhaze said:


> The Demi version is supposed to be a pop single style version of the song, similar to what Christina Aguilera did with Reflection from Mulan, although I don't know if that was released on that film's soundtrack.



I assume they release pop versions to try to get radio play of the song.


----------



## klitteral2009

I feel like Idina has so much more power!! Demi did a fine job, but as far as making me feel something, it's Idina hands down. I feel like Demi Lovato's version lacks power, the lyric change totally throws the feeling off and I just don't like it. I agree with PP's that the second version was done solely for airplay.


----------



## dawnhaze

AndyLL said:


> I assume they release pop versions to try to get radio play of the song.



That would be my guess, along with the promotional benefits of having a pop singer people might recognize associated with the film. Idina is very well-known herself but I think Demi is known by a different demographic, and a lot of the early promo I saw for Frozen involved her and her version of Let It Go.


----------



## kathy884

I love Idina's version (wonderful song), gives me goose bumps.  Demi's version might have been OK to me if I hadn't been so moved and in love with Idina's.  I just don't think Demi has the right voice for it.

I'm personally not a fan of covers, But:
I certainly can understand Disney letting Elton John cover songs he wrote for the Lion King.

And I think this was the song in the movie, but OMG am I in love with Wynona's cover of Elvis' "Burnin Love" in Lilo and Stich.  I like it better than the original and had to download it.  And I've never downloaded any Elvis music or Wynona music before.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

Listened to them again several times.  Idina is awesome and I am sure she can act and sing live where Demi could not, but I still like Demi's version better. 

 Here is an interesting article on why this song is so successful:

 NPR on the power and popularity of Let it Go:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/2014/01/13/261120183/a-big-frozen-ballad-speaks-to-tweens

Ann Powers
*A Big 'Frozen' Ballad Speaks To Tweens*


    by NPR Staff


 January 13, 2014 3:03 AM


 Disney's _Frozen_ is having a big January. Last week, the animated musical about two sisters based on the fairy tale "The Snow Queen" topped the box office, six weeks after it was originally released. Its soundtrack, featuring 10 original songs, is the best-selling album in the country, toppling Beyonce's self-titled album last week.

 That run of success might have something to do with the fact that two different versions of one of those songs  the inspirational ballad "Let It Go"  are currently climbing _Billboard_'s Hot 100 chart. In the film, it's performed by the Broadway veteran Idina Menzel, who voices the character of Elsa, the sister isolated by her tragic gift: Everything she touches turns to beautiful crystals of ice.

 Ann Powers, NPR Music's pop critic, tells _Morning Edition_'s David Greene that the song's dual success makes sense when you consider the movie's young target audience. The songs on the _Frozen _soundtrack hang together "as a narrative of not only self-empowerment but love between sisters, and those are themes that resonate heavily with tweens," she says.

 The second version of the song, a pop production sung by the former tween star Demi Lovato, underscores the themes that make "Let It Go" resonate with tweens, in and out of the movie. "What I hear is the fact that every 10-year-old girl is coming out of her shell and coming into her own, and she needs this kind of song to grab onto," Powers says. "And it's really important that it not be overly sexual or sexy. These are girls that have been heartbroken by Miley Cyrus and her transformation. They need these kind of pure emotional songs."


----------



## DisneyMaster

I much prefer Idina's version


----------



## vladimir p

PacoDF said:


> Actually the song of the Tangled credits is pretty good


THIS!! i think it's my favorite song of the movie, even the french and spanish versions are awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l4BgxtA06U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HAuk3T0OcE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o12aA4tCfRk


----------



## Yellowstonetim

Yes, that is a great song.

 And I love Disney doing covers. We get to have two versions of the song.  I like both! And I like the different lyrics.  I would like to know more about which was first and why the particular changes.  Interesting changes in the arrangement too.  I think they can do more when it isn't constrained by it's place in the movie.

 Can't wait to hear Idina sing it live on Broadway! Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Ginny Favers

Godot said:


> This goes back all the way to Beauty and the Beast. It's a trend I like. One of the reasons I was disappointed with Tangled is that there was no cover of one of its songs during the credits.



I figured that was because Mandy Moore was already a pop star in her own right. At least, I always thought of her as one.


----------



## BeckyEsq

My 3 year old LOVES this song and asks for the one where "Elsa" sings it.  

 What annoys me about the CD is the demos that are included.  I don't get that.  I would have been happy with a one disk version of the album without all that stuff added.  They keep coming up in my playlist and I need to delete them!


----------



## PacoDF

BeckyEsq said:


> My 3 year old LOVES this song and asks for the one where "Elsa" sings it.
> 
> What annoys me about the CD is the demos that are included.  I don't get that.  I would have been happy with a one disk version of the album without all that stuff added.  They keep coming up in my playlist and I need to delete them!



There are two versions of the Soundtrack. You have the Deluxe version that includes "two discs". The regular version is a bit cheapier and is only one disc.


----------



## BeckyEsq

PacoDF said:


> There are two versions of the Soundtrack. You have the Deluxe version that includes "two discs". The regular version is a bit cheapier and is only one disc.


 
Ah, thanks.  I think I bought the only one Amazon had at the time.  Oh well!


----------



## Yellowstonetim

Here is a comparison of the lyrics side-by-side.  Interesting differences.  I can see how the refrain about fractals is important for building the castle, but I also really like the refrain in Demi's that goes; 

 "Standing, frozen, in this life I've chosen,
 You won't, find me, the past is so behind me,
 buried in the snow."

 I wonder if they thought that the tween crowd parents wouldn't like the, "no right, no wrong, no rules for me" so they changed it.


----------



## sailorstitch

First of all, two versions of the same song is nothing new for Disney. 

Second, I prefer Demi's version and I get WHY Disney picked her. 1) Demi is a former Disney Channel star (Camp Rock, Sonny with a Chance). 2) Demi's personal life parallels Elsa's in several ways. As a teen Demi had problems with eating disorders and cutting, plus self esteem issues. But she overcame those problems and became a stronger person. "Let it Go" just fits her.

I'm thrilled to see Demi back in the Disney family. When Demi hit rock bottom with her problems, Disney had to let her go. I understand why they had to do it, but I'm also glad that they are giving her a second chance.

sailorstitch


----------



## Yellowstonetim

sailorstitch said:


> First of all, two versions of the same song is nothing new for Disney.
> 
> Second, I prefer Demi's version and I get WHY Disney picked her. 1) Demi is a former Disney Channel star (Camp Rock, Sonny with a Chance). 2) Demi's personal life parallels Elsa's in several ways. As a teen Demi had problems with eating disorders and cutting, plus self esteem issues. But she overcame those problems and became a stronger person. "Let it Go" just fits her.
> 
> I'm thrilled to see Demi back in the Disney family. When Demi hit rock bottom with her problems, Disney had to let her go. I understand why they had to do it, but I'm also glad that they are giving her a second chance.
> 
> sailorstitch



I didn't know that about Demi until I heard the song writers talking about it on a video.  It makes the song very powerful for her.

 Great choice and I am glad she has it together and is back with Disney.


----------



## sailorstitch

Yellowstonetim said:


> I didn't know that about Demi until I heard the song writers talking about it on a video.  It makes the song very powerful for her.
> 
> Great choice and I am glad she has it together and is back with Disney.



Do you have a link to that video? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Malachi85

Watch "Demi Lovato - Let It Go (from "Frozen") [Official]" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHue-HaXXzg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Yellowstonetim

sailorstitch said:


> Do you have a link to that video? I'd like to see it.



Here is where Anderson-Lopez is quoted talking about it on Wikipedia.  Go down to the part about Demi Lovato.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_It_Go_(Disney_song)


----------



## mariahasmousefever

Demi doesn't have the range, she's just not up to the range the entire song sung correctly would have taken. 

Demi is awful.


----------



## Yellowstonetim

mariahasmousefever said:


> Demi doesn't have the range, she's just not up to the range the entire song sung correctly would have taken.
> 
> Demi is awful.



It is certainly fine to like one over the other, but awful?  That's overstating it a bit.  She has a beautiful voice.  They both do, but they do completely different styles of singing.  That is why it was smart of Disney to do both.


----------



## sailorstitch

Yellowstonetim said:


> Here is where Anderson-Lopez is quoted talking about it on Wikipedia.  Go down to the part about Demi Lovato.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_It_Go_(Disney_song)



Thanks!



mariahasmousefever said:


> Demi doesn't have the range, she's just not up to the range the entire song sung correctly would have taken.
> 
> Demi is awful.



That's fine if you don't like Demi. That's your right. But it does NOT give you the right to be so mean to her. She is NOT awful! As I stated before the song works for Demi because of her own personal struggles. Those struggles that she faced stemmed from one thing: she was bullied in school. Leave the poor girl alone!

sailorstitch


----------



## Stanwixman

ara said:


> I think it was because Demi Lovato's version was a single and Idina's was not.



Demi lovatos version hasn't been a single where as idinas hasn't been outside the top 20 in over 6 months!


----------



## Yellowstonetim

Stanwixman said:


> Demi lovatos version hasn't been a single where as idinas hasn't been outside the top 20 in over 6 months!



Actually Demi Lovato's version was the official singles release by Disney and it did very well, just not as good as Idina's once Disney released it in response to the YouTube furor.

 Demi's version of Let it Go was on Billboard's Top 200 chart for 20 weeks.  It peaked at 38 and was at 61 last week.  A number of the popular covers of Let It Go have been of Demi's version.  Idina's version reached number 5, has been on the charts for 30 weeks, and was at 22 last week. It is EXTREMELY unusual to have two versions of the same song so high on the charts together.  That says something about how great the song is, too.

 It is interesting to listen to both.  I like the lyrics to Demi's version better.  I also like Demi's voice, but the song just resonates in a musical with Idina's powerful voice.  So both are great.  I have both and listen to both, but Idina's is now everywhere on the radio! Adele Dazeem rocks! And Frozen is going to be considered one of Disney's greatest movies, if not the greatest, in the future.


----------

